# Step On review after 20+ days



## vsw00t (Feb 28, 2018)

Coming from Cartels, I bought Step Ons their very first season and I've put 20+ days in them since. Here's my unbiased review.

Pros:

Quickest binding entry possible. Yes even faster than you people who can strap in while moving.
Uniform boot tightness. Once you set up your boots perfectly, you don't have to worry about your bindings making them tighter.
Less straps to get in the way. Less overall frustration accidentally standing on a strap.
Lighter board. It's easier to carry around your board without straps flopping all over the place and their weight. Your boots are heavier though.
Uniform feel. With Step Ons you're either in or not. There's no variation in strap tightness, for example, that may impact performance.
Durability. There are so few moving parts on a Step On that I can't imagine it breaking. No ratchet springs, strap screws, or other small parts to break.
Works well in powder. Despite what some people say, I never had any issues locking in even on whiteout pow days with snow in the binding. Heck you can lock into a Step On even in zero gravity with nothing to push your board against.
Cons:

Lack of forward lean. IMO the biggest downsides of Step Ons. Too much forward lean would make it impossible to lock in the heel (per Burton customer service), so even max forward lean feels like 0 degrees. This makes Step Ons a lot weaker for carving.
Lack of adjustability. Again another inherent weakness of Step Ons. They require a precise fit on your boot attachments, so any adjustments on your bindings would break alignment with your boots. There's probably nothing they can do about this other than redesigning the system from the ground up.
Limited boot selection. There's only a handful of boots you can use, even though DC is getting in the game.
Can't try another binding. Want one stiff binding setup and another flexible one? Too bad!
Can't swap gear with friends. If your friends aren't using Step Ons too, you can't try each other's gear.
Tight toe box. Boots that normally fit you well will feel tight in the toe box due to the stiffness required there to lock in.
Limited availability. Boots and bindings have sold out every season since launch.
Harder to unstrap. Twisting your foot out is tough in many situations such as when you're seated or moving. It requires a surprising amount of force to twist out. Overall regular bindings are easier.
Not as responsive as stiffer bindings. You have to put in extra work to get the same result as stiffer bindings such as Now Drives.
Makes choosing gear boring. If you have a spending problem and enjoy nerding out about gear all the time, Step Ons makes life a little duller by making two choices obsolete (bindings, boots).
Overall after fully converting to Step Ons, owning two pairs of them and two pairs of their boots (Ions, Photon), I've fully switched back to regular bindings.

I adored Step Ons when I first tried them. They seemed as good as my Burton Cartels in every way plus a ton of overall convenience. I generally considered them the future of bindings (I still do, to an extent). But after trying a regular binding (Now Drives) after adjusting to the Step Ons, the difference is immediately noticeable. I fell down on my first few turns because I was used to leaning so far over for my bindings to respond. Laid out carves that I was trying to learn suddenly became natural. Heck, even skidded turns were easier to do on the regular bindings, especially on my 10/10 stiffness full camber board. I felt in touch with my snowboard once again, and I never knew that was gone when I was on the Step Ons.

After switching to regular bindings I really started to appreciate how easy it is to get in and out of Step Ons. Fiddling with straps, especially on uneven terrain, is such a momentum killer. Small things like accidentally stepping on your straps / ladders while buckling in seem extra frustrating knowing that you don't have to deal with any of that in a Step On. Also, dealing with foot numbness due to over-tightening is another pain that you never deal with on Step Ons. I miss setting up my boots once and forgetting about it for the rest of the day.

Overall I really want to be 100% Step Ons and I've spent the money on them to prove it. But there is an unavoidable tradeoff you make in terms of performance and convenience. Even though I really value convenience (ex: using BOAs instead of traditional lacing), the Step On tradeoff is too high IMO for an advanced rider or better. I hope Burton proves me wrong and finds some way to improve Step Ons, because I'd gladly buy another two sets if they did.

Hope you enjoyed this review!

Separate review: Ions vs Photon Step Ons

Ions have a larger, more comfortable toe box. Better for people with wide feet
Photons seem easier to get a tight fit, probably due to BOAs. Speedlace Ions on max tightness felt looser overall
Even though the Photon has two BOAs, the first one tightens the whole boot. It's not a true dual zone system.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

This is what an informative review should look like.


----------



## MCrides (Feb 25, 2019)

Can you expand a bit on the difference in responsiveness you felt switching back to your Nows? Was it the stiffness, the forward lean, or something else that made the difference?


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I’m at around 25 days on Step Ons this season (Swath Step Ons), but I am a beginner so can’t comment on much of what the OP put. I transitioned from skiing so was after more convenience than traditional strapping in, at which the Step Ons get 10/10 score. I would agree that twisting out is not as easy as with normal bindings, but may be more just me needing to continue to practice.

I did max out the forward lean, and move the foot bed plate 0.5 size forward so I don’t have any issues stepping on. For anyone that is intermediate/advanced they may not like some of the compromises compared to traditional, but for me they work great.

As a beginner the more limited selection is actually a benefit (at least for me) as less need to figure out what to buy. 

I do think that over the next couple of years we will see more companies license either the boots and/or bindings, which should really be of benefit to the snowboarding world.

Overall I love them and don’t see myself switching to traditional bindings anytime soon.

Thanks

TheSalamander


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have ridden mine for almost 3 months and in some of OP point in terms of Cons, i disagree with the responsiveness of the binding compared to traditional bindings,granted i do not own a NOW bindings but i have used Unions,K2 ,Flow NX2 and lastly the Fuse GT hybrid, it is quicker on the S/O.

The forward lean is not much compared to traditional but it does not make it weaker for carving. 
Removing your boot just takes practice,remember the lever stays up when you lift your heel up then twist it then(lever)retuns to its ready to latch mode. This can be done as you slow down to a stop. 
Lack of adjustability i believe only matters to freestylers i could be wrong but i'm a freerider and once i'm locked in, away i go, The boot is where the comfort lies because the binding has no straps to adjust. 

Nevertheless,i agree on issue of limited use. I use flow bindings,but i cannot use my Step-on boots(Photon) on to my other board because the toe cleat gets it the way, you can remove the heel cleat but it would still not work. If you have the photon boots, you can use a regular binding with this boots but it requires you to cut the ankle part of the boa. If you have the Ruler boot,you are good. I have to bring my other boots if i decided to take my powder board along with my warpig.

To the OP,are you planning on selling your S/O as a set or individual?


----------



## vsw00t (Feb 28, 2018)

MCrides said:


> Can you expand a bit on the difference in responsiveness you felt switching back to your Nows? Was it the stiffness, the forward lean, or something else that made the difference?


Tough to fully say since three variables changed: max forward lean (vs max lean on the Step Ons), different binding (similar stiffness ratings however Skate Tech in the Now bindings), and different boot (Ion Step On vs regular Photon). 

If I had to guess though, I think the forward lean made the biggest difference since Step Ons are already a pretty stiff binding. Photons are considered less stiff than Step On Ion boots, so that could have worked against me in terms of responsiveness.

Overall it felt a lot easier to set my edge and hold it. Heel side was the most dramatic by far, likely due to the forward lean. I kept falling down initiating heel side carves because I was used to leaning back so far. It only took the slightest of angles to set a strong edge. Honestly it felt like a world of a difference heel side, as if I only had to lean back half as much as less. Toe side also felt more powerful, but honestly toe side was strong on my Step Ons too.

Something I didn't expect was that skidded turns were easier in the Nows. I was riding a Ryan Knapton styled board that's extra wide (28cm), 10/10 stiff, massive effective edge, and full full camber. At slow speeds, a skidded toe side turn on my Step Ons can be difficult to initiate. Surprisingly with the Nows it made my board feel like a rocker in terms of turn initiation. It just felt so easy. I don't think forward lean makes a big difference on a toe side skidded turn, so this leads me to believe the Nows are more responsive for other unknown reasons. Maybe the Skate Tech thing is legit. 

Wish I had another regular binding to test out other than the Nows so I could give you a better answer. My Cartel highbacks actually developed a crack so I'm ruling those out.


----------



## vsw00t (Feb 28, 2018)

t21 said:


> I have ridden mine for almost 3 months and in some of OP point in terms of Cons, i disagree with the responsiveness of the binding compared to traditional bindings,granted i do not own a NOW bindings but i have used Unions,K2 ,Flow NX2 and lastly the Fuse GT hybrid, it is quicker on the S/O.
> 
> The forward lean is not much compared to traditional but it does not make it weaker for carving.
> Removing your boot just takes practice,remember the lever stays up when you lift your heel up then twist it then(lever)retuns to its ready to latch mode. This can be done as you slow down to a stop.
> ...


Really interesting you bring this up - it's possible that Step Ons are just as good as most regular bindings (ex: Cartels, Unions, etc) but instead the increase in responsiveness was specific to the Now Drives I rode. If I ever try a different binding I'll report back my findings (my Cartel highbacks cracked).

I actually sold my Step On sets after the very first day on the Nows, the difference was so dramatic to me. The funny thing is since Step Ons this season are still sold out in a bunch of places, I didn't take that big of a loss on them. Still enough to piss off the wife though. Both pairs of bindings and boots are gone now.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am not familiar with NOW bindings but i did watch and read topics about them.The skate tech would definitely makes a difference depending on what bushing pads you use. The S/O bindings has some cushioning for dampness of ride but its minimal, i also wish they have more canting like my Flows have. I could imagine that if Burton somehow duplicates the skate tech and apply it to their S/O bindings?!,that would be crazy great!. I do believe that S/O is more of a preference with less parts(straps) to deal with and mine is the "less for more" attitude.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

vsw00t said:


> Lack of forward lean. IMO the biggest downsides of Step Ons. Too much forward lean would make it impossible to lock in the heel (per Burton customer service), so even max forward lean feels like 0 degrees. This makes Step Ons a lot weaker for carving.


Do you have an idea what max forward lean on Step Ons could be on a regular Burton bindings scale - F1 or even less?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Great review! So great it should, in fact, have been placed in the Reviews section.


----------



## Vanni (Mar 2, 2020)

TheSalamander said:


> I’m at around 25 days on Step Ons this season (Swath Step Ons), but I am a beginner so can’t comment on much of what the OP put. I transitioned from skiing so was after more convenience than traditional strapping in, at which the Step Ons get 10/10 score. I would agree that twisting out is not as easy as with normal bindings, but may be more just me needing to continue to practice.
> 
> I did max out the forward lean, and move the foot bed plate 0.5 size forward so I don’t have any issues stepping on. For anyone that is intermediate/advanced they may not like some of the compromises compared to traditional, but for me they work great.
> 
> ...


Hi, how do you adjust forward lean and how can you check at what level of lean is the system?

thanks


----------



## dodgydave (Mar 6, 2020)

vsw00t said:


> Coming from Cartels, I bought Step Ons their very first season and I've put 20+ days in them since. Here's my unbiased review.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your in-depth experience with the Step On's.

I demo'd the Photons for two days at Copper a month ago. I'm never going back to regular boots and straps. 

Full disclaimer: I'm lucky to get 4 days a year. I live in Texas. My setup is also a 2005 Nidecker (NDK) Smoke (very stiff board) with 2005 Nidecker bindings and 2005 Saloman F20 boots (junk compared to new boots). Decent board, but bad boots/binding setup. I bought them in high school off Craigslist.

Switching to the Step Ons was an insane night and day difference. All of a sudden I was able to effectively drive pressure into my toe and heel side edges on my stiff board. I maxed out the forward lean and was able to make clean turns back and forth. The responsiveness was awesome. I could even feel my board flex more with the re-flex plates. My old bindings were big and stiff on the board, but still spongy in the straps. The Step Ons were light and quick. 

But one of the biggest differences was in how much energy I was saving not strapping up. Not having to stop, sit down, and strap up was HUGE. I'm 32, a fit/healthy guy, no disabilities, but only having to bend over once a run (at the end to get in line for the next lift) saves so much energy! I was able to do lap after lap. 

Regardless, I refuse to strap up ever again. I asked the guys in the snowboard shop to throw away my old bindings. I'll be getting Ions next fall. I just got a Nidecker Rave on sale. Going medium-stiff board with stiff boots. I don't get many days on the mountain, so I don't want to waste any extra energy on doing anything but snowboarding. Ain't nobody got time for that. 

For the OP, I guess your view of Step Ons depend on where you come from. From my old, dated setup, Step Ons are godly.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

vsw00t said:


> Something I didn't expect was that skidded turns were easier in the Nows. I was riding a Ryan Knapton styled board that's extra wide (28cm), 10/10 stiff, massive effective edge, and full full camber. At slow speeds, a skidded toe side turn on my Step Ons can be difficult to initiate. Surprisingly with the Nows it made my board feel like a rocker in terms of turn initiation. It just felt so easy. I don't think forward lean makes a big difference on a toe side skidded turn, so this leads me to believe the Nows are more responsive for other unknown reasons. Maybe the Skate Tech thing is legit.


I have the Now Pilots on my Pow Board, and the SP Bindings sLAB.one Multi Entries on my Daily driver. Honestly, I didn't find the NOW any more responsive - nor change my driving the board in any way. Albeit - the sLAB.ones are fairly stiff/responsive bindings (19-20 model has a stiffer/shorter high back, with a reinforced / aluminum heel loop).

I've also used the following bindings over the years (Flow NX2, Union Force, Union STRs).


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

TheSalamander said:


> I do think that over the next couple of years we will see more companies license either the boots and/or bindings, which should really be of benefit to the snowboarding world.


Well, just FYI:

That's what companies have been saying for over a quarter century, since step-ins in some form or another have actually been around for that long.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

dodgydave said:


> Thanks for sharing your in-depth experience with the Step On's.
> 
> I demo'd the Photons for two days at Copper a month ago. I'm never going back to regular boots and straps.
> 
> ...


In your case, any new combination of boots and bindings would have made an equally dramatic difference in your riding. 

Also, if bending over to buckle a binding, or, for that matter, having to sit down on the ground in order to accomplish this is expending enough energy that you are tired from it, then You are not the reasonably fit guy you claim to be. A reasonably“fit” person with no disabilities should be able to squat in place and buckle their binding with no perceivable amount of energy expended.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

poser said:


> In your case, any new combination of boots and bindings would have made an equally dramatic difference in your riding.
> 
> Also, if bending over to buckle a binding, or, for that matter, having to sit down on the ground in order to accomplish this is expending enough energy that you are tired from it, then You are not the reasonably fit guy you claim to be. A reasonably“fit” person with no disabilities should be able to squat in place and buckle their binding with no perceivable amount of energy expended.


That's just not true. I'm an advanced rider and very fit and it still takes more energy vs clicking in.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

jsil said:


> That's just not true. I'm an advanced rider and very fit and it still takes more energy vs clicking in.


“I’m very fit and I get tired from bending over to tie my shoes”


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

poser said:


> “I’m very fit and I get tired from bending over to tie my shoes”


LOL nailed it, some people are delusional


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

poser said:


> “I’m very fit and I get tired from bending over to tie my shoes”





16gkid said:


> LOL nailed it, some people are delusional


Not sure where you got "I get tired from bending over to tie my shoes" from "it still takes more energy vs clicking in."

I've used regular bindings forever and they are fine, but not having to bend over to ratchet your straps down saves time and energy when you're riding all day. That's just the bottom line.

Maybe you two just don't ride hard so you end your day with extra energy. My tank is empty when I end my day because I'm carving hard enough every run for my legs to be burning at the end.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

jsil said:


> Not sure where you got "I get tired from bending over to tie my shoes" from "it still takes more energy vs clicking in."
> 
> I've used regular bindings forever and they are fine, but not having to bend over to ratchet your straps down saves time and energy when you're riding all day. That's just the bottom line.
> 
> Maybe you two just don't ride hard so you end your day with extra energy. My tank is empty when I end my day because I'm carving hard enough every run for my legs to be burning at the end.


And again, if bending over “tie your shoes” requires any amount of perceivable effort that negatively effects your performance on a snowboard, the. You are not “extremely fit.” 
Face it, the most well paid, top performing athletes still tie their own shoes. I think a “fit” snowboarder can manage strapping in without any effect on their performance just fine. Your arguments otherwise are ridiculous.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Sounds like someone who has never tried the system or never rode hard.

I won't be responding to you anymore, don't have time for trolls.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

jsil said:


> maybe you two just don't ride hard so you end your day with extra energy. My tank is empty when I end my day because I'm carving hard enough every run for my legs to be burning at the end.


Please tell me more about this hard carving?😆
And I have the system btw


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

Interesting and informative review. I'll be putting another 14 days on them over Christmas (if I don't get locked down due to travel restrictions) and update my own review if I feel differently. 

Overall I agree with the point that the Step Ons offer less customisability/flexibility compared to regular bindings. Particularly on forward lean, highback rotation, and binding stiffness. For those who are expert riders really optimising for performance, straps are the way to go. For the rest of us mere mortals who hit the resort for some fun and casual sessions, I think the Step Ons are pretty great. For hardcore performance riders, this 'convenience' is obviously not worth the tradeoffs. But for others, who aren't slaying the mountain every run, they're not really going to need that performance boost.

Also, to be clear, Step Ons don't remove the need to bend over—it just makes it less often and shorter in duration (to get in).


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

kyniver said:


> Interesting and informative review. I'll be putting another 14 days on them over Christmas (if I don't get locked down due to travel restrictions) and update my own review if I feel differently.
> 
> Overall I agree with the point that the Step Ons offer less customisability/flexibility compared to regular bindings. Particularly on forward lean, highback rotation, and binding stiffness. For those who are expert riders really optimising for performance, straps are the way to go. For the rest of us mere mortals who hit the resort for some fun and casual sessions, I think the Step Ons are pretty great. For hardcore performance riders, this 'convenience' is obviously not worth the tradeoffs. But for others, who aren't slaying the mountain every run, they're not really going to need that performance boost.
> 
> Also, to be clear, Step Ons don't remove the need to bend over—it just makes it less often and shorter in duration (to get in).


yup! you still have to reach down and unlatch


----------



## Clementjp (Sep 23, 2020)

Nice review !

If I can add something...

I’ve been riding my StepOn setup for more than 100 days. As a Snowboard patroller, I have to get on or off my board multiple time / days. I was a bit concern about the ‘’Heavy duty’’ cycle with this setup. Was not sure about the toe clips on the bindings.

After 100+ days on them, they are still in perfect condition, no sign of wear ........

As for me, the major cons:
-Not a lot of choice...
-Not possible to quickly try boards from friends.


But really love them !! Even bought another set for me and a set for my kid!


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

t21 said:


> yup! you still have to reach down and unlatch


More than just that, I think a lot of people forget that the footbed of the binding (and the bottom of your boot) will still get iced up and packed like any regular binding/boot setup—so you still need to clean that out before stepping in. Overall it's definitely still much more convenient than regular bindings; just less squatting and less in duration—which can make the difference for people who don't want to feel the burn.


----------



## Supreme K (Nov 10, 2020)

TheSalamander said:


> I’m at around 25 days on Step Ons this season (Swath Step Ons), but I am a beginner so can’t comment on much of what the OP put. I transitioned from skiing so was after more convenience than traditional strapping in, at which the Step Ons get 10/10 score. I would agree that twisting out is not as easy as with normal bindings, but may be more just me needing to continue to practice.
> 
> I did max out the forward lean, and move the foot bed plate 0.5 size forward so I don’t have any issues stepping on. For anyone that is intermediate/advanced they may not like some of the compromises compared to traditional, but for me they work great.
> 
> ...


Hey! I had the steps on last year as well and rode them for about 18 days before the front plastic piece starting to chip off, i followed their directions on taking it in and out so i suspect it was from doing jumps or possibly something else. And well after the bits came off my feet started lifting a bit and couldnt use it anymore since i would stall during a turn. I wrote to burton and asked them to change that plastic piece to medal so that dosent happen anymore . I definitely recommend keeping a close watch on the two front pieces that hold the toe edge.

Besides that i fricken loved em, didnt even have to bend down to get them in and honestly i loved how they feel since without the straps you dont have that pressure point on your foot and ankle.


----------



## Supreme K (Nov 10, 2020)

Clementjp said:


> Nice review !
> 
> If I can add something...
> 
> ...


Yes definitely take
Care of the plastic piece that holds your toe... unfortunately mines already chipped off and my foot started lifting , so ive had to switch out of them, i suggested burton switch that toe piece to medal to make it more durable too.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Supreme K said:


> Yes definitely take
> Care of the plastic piece that holds your toe... unfortunately mines already chipped off and my foot started lifting , so ive had to switch out of them, i suggested burton switch that toe piece to medal to make it more durable too.


I'm sure that Burton would warranty that if it happened. Did you guys not get replacements?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Clementjp said:


> Nice review !
> 
> If I can add something...
> 
> ...


The kid is pumped!!!


----------



## WackyWade (Nov 30, 2021)

dodgydave said:


> Thanks for sharing your in-depth experience with the Step On's.
> 
> I demo'd the Photons for two days at Copper a month ago. I'm never going back to regular boots and straps.
> 
> ...


What store had this to demo?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Wanted to post on this as it was a great review.

Now we have a tad softer binding (Genesis), standard mid-stiff binding and stiff binding (X). 

As for forward lean, that is definitely the biggest negative, but there are some options. You can use longer M5 screws and still step on, it just becomes a bit harder.

Also, I was told that if you take off the highback and put the forward lean screws in from the bottom up you can get another level or two from stock and still step on using stock hardware. I'm going to try that this week.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

i love the step on burton 

they are responsive and easy to use

the big pro for me is that you do not have the pressur of the strap on your feets

the highback forward it is not a big problem in the end you do not need with this kind of binding because the responsive that you need it cams from hook in the base 

the real down grade for me is that it is too rigid in the laeral moviments

but it is ok it is not a big deal at end of the day compared with the PRO


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

If you're carving deep on your heelside (ass down, hand down) I feel like you really need more lean than what is standard on the step on binding.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

before the step on I hade differente bindings


Ride
Drake
Burton 
SP

gli SP are probabily the small bindings for eurocarving

but the Step on are good too

in my experience of course

the feeling is different but i would not say better or worst only different because the lateral stiifnes is different

and over all I would go with the step on


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

In defense of the step ons, NOW bindings are super responsive. So I get why it would throw you off. Especially initially. I don't think I would ever use step ons in general just psychologically I'd be terrified of the boot popping loose. Illogical I know. I like my Flows when I know I'm going to be lapping groomers all day. I have those things dialed in so well that I can skate off the chairlift and head down the slope while strapping in without stop.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Step ons are so much more responsive and flows. It's not even funny. Just FYI


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

I used flow in the past ( i do not have experience with the new models) but the response on the step on are incredible and you can manage the quantity of the response by the forword highback

Indeed

You have to understand that the step on are a different type of bindings

the rear hook is not fixed on the base but it is has some movement that you can manage by the highback inclination


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

in this way you can manage the quantity of response that you can have with the link by binding to the board


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm loving the response from my SO. Flows are for people who push mongo on a skateboard.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Pablo$ said:


> I'm loving the response from my SO. Flows are for people who push mongo on a skateboard.


That's harsh, i have flows but i don't push mongo. One other thing i see an advantage having a S/O is on such longer lines is i just unbuckle and hold on to my snowboard instead of skating with it, once i get close to the chair i just drop and latch it. you could do that with flow but it's much cooler with S/O.


----------



## hayde89 (Sep 3, 2011)

Have 2 seasons on step ins… they are ok. They have never given me any problems. That being said I’ll be switching back to conventional bindings. I just don’t love my boots.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

hayde89 said:


> Have 2 seasons on step ins… they are ok. They have never given me any problems. That being said I’ll be switching back to conventional bindings. I just don’t love my boots.


Have you had the chance to try out the DC step on or Nitro boots?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

There is a Japanese rider who sometimes rides step ons. Sure, he's a pro and a god, but he's doing it.

He was using the flux version of the step on binding which has shorter and softer high backs than the standard step on binding -

__
http://instagr.am/p/CjXsAJ7LaiN/

He also sometimes uses a standard binding/boot in the front and a step on in the back -

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cj5EgmmM49C/

I'd say he's carving better than 99.99% of riders out there.... so I don't think Step On is your limitation. Not calling you out, just saying that maybe the way you're riding, your stance, or your board have more to do with you feeling limited by step ons...

I carve just as well on my step on setup as without, if not better. 

Maybe try some very high +/+ angles?


----------

